# NYC Female Master Plumber in Court



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm trying to get confirmation through a statement made on this matter, but someone stated that this woman as a master plumber lost her license in New York. 


Not so much for being incoherent, but for selling her license in such a way to profit off the work by the unlicensed working under her permitted work.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I personally hate this lady:furious::furious: if any thing she should lose her license for allowing a non license hack to plumb under her license


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

better yet, she should lose her license for selling her license!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

When a license holder has to tell you that they are female, then I think they automatically disqualify themselves for doing work for being retarded.

Unless you look like KD Lang, I can pretty much guess that you are female, not that it matters anyway. Just tell me that you are licensed or not. Don't try to get all warm and fuzzy because you chose a non traditional profession because you could pass home economics.:laughing:

Seriously, I don't care if you're one in a million, don't state your rarity as if it's an asset. We have a female inspector that's a licensed master electrician. She proudly espoused her credentials saying that yes she "is a woman, but she is also a licensed master electrician" when doing a PLUMBING inspection. I told her she was on the wrong job, but she said she was "cross trained" to inspect plumbing. 

As to the original question, I believe that if you pimp your license, then you forfeit your license as you have injured the trust of the license.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the female plumber was a dumb azz for pimping out her license.
I also think the judge has had a bad experience with a plumber and wanted to get even.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was entertained by the judge grilling the female master licensed plumber. By the way, if some female is a 'master', doesn't that make her a mistress?....:blink:

Or is she a 'mastress'? Or a 'masterette'?


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

The way she answered the questions, I would have ordered a drug test.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone who pimps out there license needs to have their license imeadiatly revoked and be fined, and be put in jail. Just my outlook on things.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

She did loose her license, usually they let you surrender your license (when you mess up) hers was revoked, she is an idiot! All work must be performed by employees you can't have someone's hack do the work under your permit. 
A can't even count how many jobs I've turned down because the customer wants me to sign off while his guys do the job.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/html/enforcement_and_violations/lplum.shtml


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I personally hate this lady:furious::furious: if any thing she should lose her license for allowing a non license hack to plumb under her license


Nobody working for me needs a license they do need to work for me under my direct and constant supervision (which extends to the third person)


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

She was a dumb azzzz , from what I was told there is only less than 5 women in NYC that are Master PLumbers , it is a idiot like that who makes it so hard for hard working guys trying to do the right thing get their chops broken by the D.O.B
She was know for being one of the biggest hacks who would sign anyone off. Good for her , she was never a real plumber , she got all her time working as a book keeper.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Unless you look like KD Lang, I can pretty much guess that you are female, not that it matters anyway. Just tell me that you are licensed or not. Don't try to get all warm and fuzzy because you chose a non traditional profession because you could pass home economics.:laughing:


 I've jammed with KD Lang and her band of misfits -- She's Hell on wheels with an open mic and a 12 string.:yes:

That *Woman* has both my admiration and my respect.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/html/enforcement_and_violations/lplum.shtml


 




Was/is her name Elaine Ward of Isis plumbing?

Question: how did she pass the practical if she mainly did bookkeeping? From what you New Yorkers tell me about the NYC master's exam, it's the triple offset in copper that would be difficult for a non-plumber. Maybe her dad was a plumber. With license revocation, does the person have the option of re-applying down the road?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was entertained by the judge grilling the female master licensed plumber. By the way, if some female is a 'master', doesn't that make her a mistress?....:blink:
> 
> Or is she a 'mastress'? Or a 'masterette'?


 
Lemme visit my favorite site with my jar of jelly and get back with ya on that one. :laughing: :blink:


I was looking for female plumbers on youtube, for a totally different reason than anyone else would think, and happened to find the two videos about this plumber.


Only reason I posted was the bizarre actions this woman portrayed, like she be huffing oatey cleaner under a sink for 8 hours... but then again PVC isn't legal in NYC.

But when she stood at the opposite side of the podium... that was a first I'm sure. Hurts to watch.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like good tv bs
As much time and money that i hear on here ot takes to get that license who wouldn,t show up with a lawyer.

If five measly grand could stand between me and my license i am writing a chk


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Was/is her name Elaine Ward of Isis plumbing?
> 
> Question: how did she pass the practical if she mainly did bookkeeping? From what you New Yorkers tell me about the NYC master's exam, it's the triple offset in copper that would be difficult for a non-plumber. Maybe her dad was a plumber. With license revocation, does the person have the option of re-applying down the road?


Yes Ward, 
I think she was a ligit union plumber 
Truth is with practice and luck anyone can pass, but I believe in her time she would have wiped a lead joint. 
No she will never be able to get her license, fitness of character alone!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/24/jobs/24homefront.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

No , she took the class and practice and past , she should of never had a MLP . She got what she deserved ...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> When a license holder has to tell you that they are female, then I think they automatically disqualify themselves for doing work for being retarded.
> 
> Unless you look like KD Lang, I can pretty much guess that you are female, not that it matters anyway. Just tell me that you are licensed or not. Don't try to get all warm and fuzzy because you chose a non traditional profession because you could pass home economics.:laughing:
> 
> ...



I think the purpose of highlighting the fact she is a female master plumber comes into play when bidding jobs that are geared toward having a certain percentage of minority bids. Any female contractor is a minority, and as such gets an inside lane on the bidding process. The whoring-out of the license is a whole other issue.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> She did loose her license, usually they let you surrender your license (when you mess up) hers was revoked, she is an idiot! All work must be performed by employees you can't have someone's hack do the work under your permit.
> A can't even count how many jobs I've turned down because the customer wants me to sign off while his guys do the job.



Thank you sir. and don't ya love how they think they're doing YOU a favor letting you seal the permit for the couple bucks that the think is fair, since you're not doing the job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> She did loose her license, usually they let you surrender your license (when you mess up) hers was revoked, she is an idiot! All work must be performed by employees you can't have someone's hack do the work under your permit.
> A can't even count how many jobs I've turned down because the customer wants me to sign off while his guys do the job.


 




In Florida this is called, 'assisting an unlicensed person to evade the licensing laws.' I would imagine it is similar in many if not all states.

I've had people call me out of the blue who were unlicensed people doing work. They got caught let's say, installing a W/H without a permit. Guy calls me and asks if I can pull a permit for him. I tell him the only way I'll pull the permit is if I take over the job and finish it. I'm not pulling a permit and looking the other way, that's illegal.

With the court case involving Ms. Ward, sounds like she tried to hire herself out as a plumbing consultant. Problem is, she applied for and pulled the permit.

In my humble opinion, it seems too harsh that she can never re-apply to get a master's license. Mike Tyson is a convicted rapist yet his boxing license wasn't permanently revoked.

After the ear biting incident with Evander Holyfield, the Nevada state boxing commission revoked his license but then like a year later, re-instated it.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

mccmech said:


> Thank you sir. and don't ya love how they think they're doing YOU a favor letting you seal the permit for the couple bucks that the think is fair, since you're not doing the job.


It can be hard especially when you're starting out to turn down money for "doing nothing" and I know that it goes on alot. But I worked to hard to whore it out.


----------

